# Mongo, aka Jonathon



## autumn (Aug 13, 2014)

We let him crash a night at the anarchist collective I'm staying at.

He was fine until tonight, when he got hammered and took a bunch of ambien. In his delirious stooper he tried to light my guitar on fire, (he poured lighter fluid on it) broke into the neighbors house, and tried to tear down our fence from multiple points.

He didn't respond to polite requests, and when I was ready to get violent he seemed to gain some lucidity. We threw his shit over the fence and we're waiting for him to leave as I write this.

@joeycalzone is also here.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 13, 2014)

I took the ambient to go to sleep since I've had a lack of sleep and have been depressed. I had gotten ready for bed and the next thing I knew I was out on the street.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahahahahaha sounds like a good time


----------



## Mongo (Aug 13, 2014)

All I can do is apologize for my jackassery. I feel like an ass


----------



## autumn (Aug 13, 2014)

Mongo said:


> I took the ambient to go to sleep since I've had a lack of sleep and have been depressed. I had gotten ready for bed and the next thing I knew I was out on the street.



On second thought this isn't worthy of getting you on the untrustworthoy list. I was extremely pissed off because that guitar belonged to my sister who very recently took her own life.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2014)

well damn, that's fucked up, but it seems like you two maybe have worked it out? at least mongo seems sorry...

@Mongo did you do some drinking with the ambien or something? people usually don't black out like that unless there's some combo of drugs going on.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 13, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> well damn, that's fucked up, but it seems like you two maybe have worked it out? at least mongo seems sorry...
> 
> @Mongo did you do some drinking with the ambien or something? people usually don't black out like that unless there's some combo of drugs going on.



yeah, I had a bunch of beers before hand. I thought I was gonna go and pass out soon and I took one 10mg and wasn't even thinking about how much beer I had drank.


----------



## Weston (Aug 13, 2014)

ROFL!! Mongo, and all involved... Ambien can cause people to do some very strange things and have absolutely no recollection of it whatsoever. Sounds like a fucked up situation! Good to see things working out though, friends are hard to find.


----------



## libro (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, ambien and booze is a bad combo. Youll destroy everything you can


----------



## eske silver (Aug 14, 2014)

WTF! When I stayed with you guys, It was soooo boring comparing to this!
Mongo! Let the party beast ROAR!

p.s. Sorry @zim, I know how that feels. A shitbag who was four-bags-deep in booze at Hellarity took to the floor to my guitar while wasted. It sucked.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 14, 2014)

i'm under the opinion that mongo learned his lesson and zim is okay with me moving this thread... so moved to general banter.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 14, 2014)

Man this just seems to all have worked out, in a way kids usually never let shit go down. Makes me kinda hopeful for our types we don't have to always fight and stab and smiley each other. Fuckin hippies.


----------



## LeftCoast (Aug 31, 2014)

I housed up @Mongo and he was totally fine. Guy was hospitable and took care of himself.


----------

